# small section around frame



## bobmane (Jan 31, 2017)

The door was not installed right and comes in too far. it had casing/trim on it but it looked really bad and crowded + did not show-off the beams on either side of door. <br><br>I am considering creating a narrow drywall section around door frame then painting it white to match the rest of the white walls.<br><br>The challenge is there is only about 7/16" deep area where I could place board (wood or drywall) in there. So, even if I make that work the biggest issue is the transition at top to "above door area" where the depth changes.<br><br>I put cardboard up and took pics in 2 possible configurations. <br><br>1. it just ends and the would be a small shelf at the top.<br><br>2. it connects to a strip along the top<br><br>3. would be if there was a slope at top that fades into upper section smoothly (i assume that would be tricky and might look strange)<br><br>any other ideas?<br>


----------



## SeanRampling (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't think any idea would make it looking attractive. I think you would better reinstall it.


----------

